

Tell HN: Developers get in free at co-founders meetup in Mountain View - alain94040

We are celebrating the first year anniversary of the co-founders meetup, in Mountain View (a few blocks from YC headquarters). We have a pretty strong line-up of founders. Normal entrance fee is $10, but all people with technical skills, not currently working on their own startup, are invited to attend for free.<p>That's Nov 2nd. URL is http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Wanted-Meetup/calendar/14858537/
======
jluxenberg
I'm based in Seattle. If I happen to be in the bay area that night, would I be
welcome at the meetup? Or are most looking for a local co-founder?

~~~
alain94040
What's your background, business? Either way, it's a fun event for sure, so
check out the website and unless it says sold out, then you can stop by.
People will ask you to pay at the door though.

~~~
jluxenberg
Naw, just a hacker looking for an interesting project.

~~~
alain94040
That sounds exactly like the profile people want to meet.

------
bloomshed
I need a cofounder in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA. I have a vision but I can't
code. I'm looking to bring in a developer looking for a big project. Let's
discuss.

~~~
alain94040
This was posted yesterday on HN. Do you meet those criteria? If so, you _will_
find a technical co-founder.

1\. Become a domain expert - know the problem you are trying to solve inside
and out. Know the market size, sales cycles, etc. Make connections in the
industry.

2\. Find Customers - Bring an idea, along with a 14,000 name mailing list that
you generated via blogging on the subject.

3\. Bring a design - Actually mock up a set of flows for an MVP. Show it to 20
people, and iterate on their feedback. Find out what is important so when you
do start building you build traction right away.

All of these are things that a good "Business Guy" should be able to do and
will ultimately be responsible for when they do find a cofounder. Sure, pick
up a little RoR or JS, but you aren't going to become a startup quality dev in
6-12 months (or likely more). However, in that same time you could do all of
the above many times over.

~~~
bloomshed
Working within the timeframe of the current rate of development in web apps,
I'm not the "business person" in my operation because I don't have the time or
experience to accomplish what is listed above. I'm the "vision person", I need
a developer to make my vision real in the form of an alpha version of the
site, then I need a "business person" to come in and connect the dots for the
investors to make the thing real.

I need a lot of help for sure but my hand is open, I know I can't do this on
my own. I haven't found the people to fill the roles I need through my limited
professional network.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

I'm working on the connections listed in #1 by networking with local
developers and applying to the YC winter session.

#2 is a big jump for me without a working demo which I'm currently contracting
and developing. 14K name mailing list? Yikes, I need an expert for that one.

I've attempted #3 already but it's not efficient to design things and then not
being able to pay for the coding of all the stuff I design.

I need cofounders who have the time, energy, and value system to take my
vision and run with it and make it real.

I know I sound like a kid writing a letter to Santa but I know that someone is
willing to pursue a dream. I just have to find them.

